# Que breaker o fusible utilizar para proteger motor



## prugar (Ago 5, 2010)

Tengo un motor de 2.2 amperios y al trabajar se calienta y se quema.Que breaker deberia utilizar
tengu uno de  6 amp y uno de 5 amperios.
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Dano (Ago 5, 2010)

con esa información es imposible dar un veredicto, un motor no se quema porque si.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2010)

prugar dijo:


> Tengo un motor de 2.2 amperios y al trabajar se calienta y se quema.Que breaker deberia utilizar
> tengu uno de  6 amp y uno de 5 amperios.
> Gracias por la ayuda



un motor se quema por muchas cosas, y por eso hay distintos tipos de protecciones.
termistores en el bobinado, guardamotores, detectores de falta de fase, etc.
un breaker le dicen a las llaves termomagneticas, aunque en el titulo habla de fusibles.

creo que tengo bastante claro el motivo de por que se quema ese motor:
*no estan llamando a un tecnico adecuado para que revise eso.*


----------



## prugar (Ago 7, 2010)

La pregunta es cual es  el breaker adecuado? . AL detectar mayor paso de corriente salta y  evita que siga calentandose. un breaker de 5 amp seria adecuado? Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2010)

Cuanto mas ajustado mas protege, y mas molesta al fundirse.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 7, 2010)

Buen día.
Tal como ha dicho fernandob deberias hacer un analisis de como estas haciendo funcionar tu motor. La logica que estas haciendo esta mal, ya que, para que queres que el motor se te pare y asi tener que reiniciar el termomagnetico de vuelta. Ademas el valor mas bajo de termicas es de 5A.
Te recomiendo que te hagas un dimmer y con eso regules la velocidad del motor, en este foro hay muchisimos.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2010)

Puede que sencillamente necesites un motor mayor o con mayor par


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2010)

Contestado específicamente a la pregunta escrita en el primer post, se debería agregar un contactor y térmico bien ajustado.

Igual vuelvo al principio los motores no se queman porque sí...

Llamá al técnico...


----------



## Alfredosg (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola, conecté un breaker a una bomba de agua para protegerla y quisiera saber si cuando se baja la luz, la pastilla se puede votar o sólo se vota por una descarga?

Agradeceré sus comentarios,
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 17, 2011)

Por lo que dices creo que te refieres a  un varistor, si es eso solamente trabajan frente a sobre tensión, lo que necesits si se trata de un motor AC para la linea monofásico es un guardamotor para linea monofásica, estos traen un rango ajustable de corriente


----------

